# Sac County K-9 Killed In The Line Of Duty



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sac County K-9 Killed In The Line Of Duty*


SACRAMENTO (CBS13) ― 
<DL class="cbstv_article_images cbstv_img_border"><DT>







Click to enlarge <DD>

</DD>
</DL>


http://cbs13.com/local/k9.killed.sacramento.2.911640.html


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Rest in peace Ado. Unlike a lot of people, I don't see these dogs as tools. They are a part of the family and fellow officers/deputies.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's tough to lose a good working dog. At least the dog died doing what he was trained to do. I hope the handler gets another one quick. 

DFrost


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Good dog, Ado. Alles frei.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

God Speed Ado.......Hope heaven has unlimited Kongs to chase!


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

I hope they are charged in his death, they would be here in Louisiana. Hope the handler gets another one quick. He needs to get back in the saddle as soon as possible.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Condolences to his handler and "family".


----------

